# Heads+cam



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

well I was only going to do headers and a cat back exhaust, But seems that I cant stop. I would like to do heads and a cam. I am really not sure what to do. Any suggestions? ooo and nothing insane it is my DD in the summer time! 2004 gto ls1


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

REDGTO89 said:


> well I was only going to do headers and a cat back exhaust, But seems that I cant stop. I would like to do heads and a cam. I am really not sure what to do. Any suggestions? ooo and nothing insane it is my DD in the summer time!


L92 heads and L76 intake with rocker arms, headers, and cam made 86 HP at the wheels on an LS2 GTO in Hotrod mag. That's a $2k parts pile plus labor.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

fattirewilly said:


> L92 heads and L76 intake with rocker arms, headers, and cam made 86 HP at the wheels on an LS2 GTO in Hotrod mag. That's a $2k parts pile plus labor.


That sounds like some good bang for the bucks!


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

Rukee said:


> That sounds like some good bang for the bucks!


Pontiac Ethus. not Hotrod, my bad. The OP looks like he has an LS1, so this may be worthless to him.

Below is a parts list. I like the end result with 25 mpg. However they make no mention of how it drives in traffic or what the power band is like.

L92 heads, assembled, $400 each

L76 intake (no rails, or TB) $250

Comp Cams XER273HR .581/.592 224/230 and 114 lobe separation

Comp Cams pushrods

Offset Rocker Arms (no description given)

1/2 inch spacers to mount under fuel rails

Pacesetter Headers

They say they got $2,000 in it for the 86 horse increase. The test car already had a CAI and SLP exhaust, making baseline 346 HP. 430 HP after, no mention of torque or if the tune was touched. Still returned 25 mpg highway.

The L92 combustion chambers are 70cc, a touch smaller than stock, thus raising the compression ratio.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

it would be good to know what year the car was. even at that tho i'd give my same answer. call Ed at FlowTech Inductions and after filling out a little form he'll get back to you with his recommendations for a custom grind cam. everybody has a Web opinion but guys like him know LS engines and grinds many cams for other shops to relabel and sell. i made a bunch of HP just doing the cam and there's more to be had when the money fairy leaves me enough for some heads. with the cam and basic bolts-ons (headers, UD pulley, intake, exhaust and tune) i'm around 400 RWHP with my LS1. he grinds GREAT cams. the best thing about his cams are that he makes them that have great power under the curve. peak numbers aren't where you drive at.


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

svede1212 said:


> it would be good to know what year the car was.


2005


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

get a hold of Texas speed. them boy's know what the hell there talking about . we set up a cam dual springs and keepers new rods and a cam. along with the fact that i was running a magnacharger. which i made a smaller pulley for. now running apx. 8 psi. i pull 12.4 in a qtr mile.at a mile high. probably mid to high 11 at sea leval. when i took her down to the dyno i pulled 525 pounds of torc across the band with 490 hrs.on the rise. 5800 rpm pure power man... the only thing i would have done differ was procharger. not magna. not that magna's bad just done have a better range for air pressure. im pretty much maxed out.


----------



## dvillar (May 6, 2005)

SLP makes a grest head, cam, and intake package. L92 heads cnc ported, L76 intake, comp cam, offset rocker included. Makes great power with long tubes and complete exhaust. I'm replacing the cluth with a Spec stage 2+, because the clutch slips at about 4800 rpm, making 410 at the wheels before the clutch lets loose.


----------



## Ram Air IV (Jul 30, 2007)

A popular cam with the LSx folks seems to be the "StreetSweeper" Camshaft. I think I'm going this route with ETP heads.


----------



## jmd (Sep 29, 2006)

etp heads, fast intake ,good cam and some susp mods ftw.


----------



## millertime034 (Aug 24, 2008)

dvillar said:


> SLP makes a grest head, cam, and intake package. L92 heads cnc ported, L76 intake, comp cam, offset rocker included. Makes great power with long tubes and complete exhaust. I'm replacing the cluth with a Spec stage 2+, because the clutch slips at about 4800 rpm, making 410 at the wheels before the clutch lets loose.


Is that off of slp's website because i dont think i saw the package with the l76 intake? how much did you pay for all that?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

LPE GT2-3 is a great DD cam. It comes with the springs and all from Maryland Speed for about $450. Its good for about 25-30 hourse and is very streetable.

Its the cam I'm going to do.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Will LS7 heads work on the LS2, or are the cylinder bores too small?


----------



## lilevridnhood (Jun 26, 2009)

hey i have an 06 with only intake diablo chip and xpipe im unsure what type of headers i should get if my price range is from 0-800? also what other things might u have to chnage or worry about like pipe sizes? spark plugs?


----------

